# MRV - How many of you stayed on regular Ethernet, and how many of you went to DECA???



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I am simply curious how many of you stayed on regular Ethernet, and how many of you upgraded to DECA?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have ethernet enabled on my account but I have bought DECA adapters elsewhere that will be here Saturday.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there gonna be a poll?


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I see no reason to change. Works fine saves me $90.00 and a two year commitment.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Is there gonna be a poll?


yeah, just took me a second to type out.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

DECA for me. We have two DVR's that are in places that we can't run ethernet so DECA was the best solution.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

STEVEN-H said:


> I see no reason to change. Works fine saves me $90.00 and a two year commitment.


No commitment extension.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Can a moderator please add the following text to the OTHER option:

OTHER (Please explain below).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Voted other, I am on ethernet, for right now I plan on staying but was looking at getting a 9th tuner at somepoint. If I do I might get DECA just for the SWiM-16


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

'Other'

DECA-enabled boxes are DECA to DIY Bridge, old boxes remain on Ethernet.

Works for me


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Currently on ethernet. Will move to DECA as parts become available.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I voted DECA, but actually I'm a hybrid system with 4 DVRs on DECA and 1 receiver on ethernet. DIY install and unofficial as far as DirecTV is concerned.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Currently on ethernet until I switch everything out for Hx24 receivers. Then obviously be on DECA.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

It didn't cost me a cent and no extension. Either way, I would have had to pay the $3.00/month MRV fee.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ethernet, works fine. no need to replace perfectly working swm8 and wb616. besides, can't afford upgrade fee.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Staying w/ethernet for now. When/if a box has problems, I might consider upgrading, but for now "if it ain't broke........"


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

If for anything else, the $99 install fee covers includes a $300 SWiM16 and $40 DECA adapters if I'm comparing prices at Solid Signal.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

While my ethernet and wb68 works fine. . I caved and am currently waiting on my 8am appointment.

The biggest reason was to get another HR2x and a SWim16, so it was a good deal and something else to experiment with.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Ethernet works fine so why spend the money to switch? The house is completely wired with 2 RG6 (at least) and 2 Cat5 to every room so I cant come up with any reason to switch


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Since it worked great in beta, I will continue to run my ethernet on my 3 receivers. I would have to see what it looks like on a DECA network to compare. My only issue I have is a slight lag when picking a recorded show/movie from another receiver (pushing play from the list). It takes >5 seconds more to start the show/movie from the other receivers library. My guess would be that DECA does that same thing. Has anyone seen a difference from using ethernet and DECA is this area?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Voted staying w/ ethernet. 

If the need arises then DECA it is, but I have no time table for it unless my hand is forced.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Installer just called. . . HR24 / SWiM16 / Deca on the way. . .


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> DECA for me. We have two DVR's that are in places that we can't run ethernet so DECA was the best solution.


Same here. I had 5 of our 7 boxes on CAT5 and it was easier to install DECA than chop walls for the 2 rooms that weren't yet networked.

As a bonus, everything's still fully covered under the PP and I assume I'm now "future-proof" for any other new functionality DirecTV may have in the pipeline.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

What is this ethernet you speak of?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I voted other - I have an H24 and HR24 networked to one another via coax, with those two are bridged to my router with a DECA module. The other four HR2x boxes in the house are networked via ethernet. I did call (several times, and emailed and Twittered . . . :nono and finally got the "Unsupported" flag properly set.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

twowheelchopper said:



> Since it worked great in beta, I will continue to run my ethernet on my 3 receivers. I would have to see what it looks like on a DECA network to compare. My only issue I have is a slight lag when picking a recorded show/movie from another receiver (pushing play from the list). It takes >5 seconds more to start the show/movie from the other receivers library. My guess would be that DECA does that same thing. Has anyone seen a difference from using ethernet and DECA is this area?


I had two DVR's directly connected to each other with an ethernet cable -- no router, no switch, nothing. Response for MRV was slow. I'm now on DECA. Response for MRV is still slow. I'm hoping it's because of the HR22 & that the HR24 that I ordered online will make a difference.


----------



## Pamela Tex Gal (Mar 29, 2010)

My MRV works great wireless on 5ghz N. I'm using a dual band N router and 5ghz bridges as long as the wireless connection to the router is >121M it is no different than the wired trial I made for comparison. If you have the only 2.4ghz wireless N network (no wireless neighbors) you might get this to work on the common overlapping band. I now have over a dozen wireless SSID's in range all 2.4ghz band. My 5ghz SSID is the only one in that band, someday I may have to string a wire or switch to DECA for now it works flawlessly.

I did have to upgrade the firmware on my DIR-825b to the newest 2.03NA and turn multicast streams OFF in the router. The later was only needed for wireless connections; when connected via wire on the same gigabit switch multicast streams on/off made no difference. This also affected MediaShare Which now works from either the MCE machine or the Windows Home Server w/either HR2x.


DIR-825
 --- Wired --- WHS
 ~~2.4ghz~~
PALM PDA (b)
Multifunction Printer/Scanner/FAX/Card Reader (g)
Desktop XP PC (g)
Laptop Vista 

 ~~5ghz~~
DAP-1522 (243-270M) ---
HR21-200
BluRay
MCE 2005 PC

DAP-1522 (243-270M) ---
HR23-700


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I voted Other, because I'm on ethernet, and plan to stay there for quite some time, but I am fully investigating SWM/DECA to see how it might be to my advantage. I'll decide in a month or two, so for now, I'm ethernet, but am considering SWM/DECA.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm staying on Ethernet. Currently the receiver is sitting on top of the DVR connected to the same TV so Ethernet is really easy to setup and I don't see a need to spend anything on DECA.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

I will see if Ethernet continues to get the job done. My next goal is to get my HR-20 upgraded, possibly just getting HR 24 from Solid Signal.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

barryb said:


> What is this ethernet you speak of?


It is a tool that is used in what Al Gore "created"!


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I plan on staying on ethernet and upgrading to deca in the future if it is needed.


----------



## bpaulson (Jul 12, 2009)

I put at least 40 hours into wiring the 5 bedrooms plus two living rooms in my house (huge pain in the butt) so therefore I'm sticking with the network that cost me time and money (albeit not too much since I did it myself.)

MRV works amazingly well over ethernet so I see absolutely no reason to use deca.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll give you my Ethernet cable when you take it from my cold, dead hands. -Hutchinshouse


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

I've already got cat5/6 and RG6 in the wall and on keystone jacks behind 5 HDDVRs. Enet are home runs to gigabit switch. If MRV is not running tip-top, I don't see it.

So will stay with ethernet until something comes up that it cannot do. Also to skip the extra cost and the extra complexity of adding additional dodads everywhere (something else to fail).


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I switched to DECA. My wireless setup was OK but had occasional hiccups. My H21 box didn't like HD programs. I had a self installed SWiM setup that D* could hassle me about service issues.
It was worth the 49.95 D* charged me.

BTW there seems to be confusion about the 2 year commitment. There is NO extension if you don't uograde receivers.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Went with DECA since one of three dvrs only had one coax and no internet connection. DECA gives me an extra tuner and whole-house access to that dvr.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Installers arrived a little before 10 and left a little before 12. So ~2 hours to peak dish, rewire WB68 to SWim16 / 2 4 port splitters and install / authorize HR24. I hooked up the power supply / Deca module for the broadband connection in my cabinet and moved HR22 to the Bedroom, hooking up the 3 DVRs there with Deca modules and resetting.

One installer was pretty good, one was learning and both thanked me for the help as they left! They commented they should have paid me!

Most signal strengths are in the high 90s.

Now it's taking me longer to set up everything on the 24 and tweak some settings. But everybody is happy and MRVs to everybody.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll get DECA if I ever move to a house that is not already wired for ethernet.


----------



## ljm1969 (Sep 1, 2008)

getting mine friday, had my 2 hr-22's via ethernet, they didn't work well kept loosing one or the other? had to reboot alot. so im hoping for the best...


----------



## weaselfest (Dec 29, 2006)

the wired ethernet and hand me down adtran 10/100 switch have been working great since signing up for the beta trial. awaited a response from the email route, after several frustating attempts at the "instant" gratification of a phone CSR making the changes. don't see any reason to upgrade until D* forces the issue.


----------



## ftwrich (Feb 24, 2007)

Stayed on ethernet - but it took a couple of calls and emails. Just didn't want to lose the service. May change later on when the kinks get sorted out.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

My house is wired for ethernet. During the Beta, MRV worked perfectly. Don't want to even think about DECA.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Ethernet has been fine for months, see no need to change. May need to eventually as recievers need replacing.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Trying to stay with ethernet but have not gotten anyone at DirecTV who is capable of turning it on yet.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to DECA got me MRV in two locations where I didn't have ethernet, and it also yielded me a new DVR and a new receiver. I'll also be connecting one of the DECA modules to an ethernet switch so my son can have Internet access with the computer I plan on putting in his room... Recommended/supported? No. Do I care? No.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

While it may be obvious does DirecTV advise people getting receiver swaps that they will loose all their recordings or is there some special handling for this?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Ethernet why change something that is working just fine


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I already have the DECA installation scheduled for this Saturday.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

next to impossible to do all deca here without loosing OTA, but cat5 is all over the place..


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Staying on Ethernet for the time being. We are discussing whether or not the DVR charge is worth it or not. If we decide to keep MRV, we will go DECA.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I currently have a hybrid system, half DECA and half ethernet. Solid Signal has finally shipped the DECA adapters so by this time next week, I'll be all DECA.

Bob


----------



## Turn3 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ethernet and it worked fine. Already had all the cable I needed so I didn't hve to buy anything for the hookup


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Every room in my house (well, room you spend time in) has at least 1 ethernet run, so I see no need to go to Deca right now.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I voted Other. 

I have an HR24 and an H24; obviously both DECA. I then have a DECA BB adapter. My HR21 & HR23 are both Ethernet. 

MRV works great. 

However, I'm going to all DECA, because I'm rearranging my A/V system and I can get rid of a couple of cables. Otherwise I’d probably leave it the way it is. 

Mike


----------



## mcnallc1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Even though I spent a lot of time running CAT5 to all my receivers and everything has been working fine it was cheaper to take the $149 DECA upgrade to get a SWM16 then to order one.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Ethernet for me. I'll consider DECA, at some point in the future. Right now, all is good.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I voted other because I dont have MRV service and cannot add it without adding HD access. I just cant really see paying the extra $10 a month right now with the old TVs we have. If or when I do add MRV it will most likely be with my home network as unsupported. Its a shame MRV has worked great without HD access all this time. I would be willing to pay the $3 fee I wish it was possible to waive the HD access requirement in local swap markets since HD equipment is required.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I ain't done a thing yet, but I don't need to since I can see all of my DVRs from any place in my house.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I am staying ethernet for now. I don't quite understand DECA well enough to decide if I want it or if it will benefit me enough yet. For now ethernet works great. Maybe when I move, I might try to get them to do something with SWM and DECA. I am not sure I'll be able to aim the SL3 when that time comes. If I need a service call for that, I might as well ask for the upgrade at the time.


----------



## jkirk (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy on ether for now. Will consider switching once the installers have experience- afraid to tinker.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I have used ethernet for some time now without any issues and will continue to do so unless problems arise.


----------



## wcr (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm upgrading to DECA if the installer shows up... (He was a no show once already this week.)

They are replacing my last D-Tivo for the same $99+$49+taxes, so I thought it was worth it at the time.


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

I went with the DECA - paying the 99 + 50 install for SWM/DECA plus get my red-headed stepchild of a H20 swapped to an H21 or better for free! Plus I'll finally get my slimline 5 (SL5) with the broken LNB cover replaced.

Will keep the HR20 connected to ethernet also to keep on demand.

I'm expecting better MVR performance (plus being able to get in the garage where no ethernet access exists) because the ethernet was going from a wireless router to wireless extender to a third extender (and actually performed pretty well, except for ff and rew), it's all wired with the DECA.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

Spent too many hours putting in my CAT5 to get MRV going in the early stages. It works great with all the latest software improvements on a Gigabit network (I know the boxes are only 100M).


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Staying on ethernet for now. Just ordered a HR24 today from Overstock. When it gets here I will replace my old HR10-250 and upgrade to a SWM LNB...or maybe I will upgrade to DECA and have DirecTV do it....


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I stayed with Ethernet as well. Debating whether I want to switch to DECA.... My Ethernet setup has been near perfect, and I'm not sure I want to spend the money for the slight improvement that I might see using DECA, at this point.

I will switch to DECA eventually, but I'm not spending much extra these days, so it's not something I feel compelled to do today, especially since my ethernet works so well.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting numbers. The percentage is fairly close to what I expected.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I was thinking 63% would probably stay on ethernet.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wireless N for me works like a champ.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

I also stayed on ethernet.

Mostly because I'm cheap. Now, if they offer some huge deals on hardware and installation, I could be tempted. But like I said I'm cheap, so they would have to be really good deals.

Other than that, my current setup is working great for now.

Thanks


----------



## steve1959 (Nov 4, 2009)

I picked other because I wanted to get MRV back ASAP, so I followed Doug's post and had it back in a few hours. I then called and ordered the upgrade. It threw them a little because I was already enabled for MRV but they sent me to Tech Support and they handled my upgrade order. It is my experience over the last 12 years that if your order is complicated at all you are better off with Tech Support. They can add things to the order and waive other charges that the regular CSR's cannot. For the $99 they agreed to replace my Philips TIVO and both HR20's, switch the dish to SWM 16, and waive the intstallation charge. I don't think that is bad for $99. I'll take it.

HR20 x2
HR21/22 x5


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Ethernet works great for me. See no reason to spend the money for an upgrade. Every room in my home has 2 ethernet jacks and every room with a TV has 2 coax. So I don't see the need to goto a SWiM.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't have enough cat5 pulled to make for a smooth MRV experience, so I have a DECA installed scheduled for next week.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Other - DIY DECA


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't think $149 was too bad for a new HR24, SWiM 16 and Deca modules. . .


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Stayed on the Ethernet for now. Will change to DECA when a service exists (that I desire) and it is not operable on standard networking.

AND

Currently the DECA technology and SWM16 don't seem to be an ideal fit yet for a stretched out residence with 15 tuners in use such as mine.

I also would expect the LAN switching going forward to better support the standards that the DECA touts as there are so many home media streaming devices in use now outside the proprietary DTV stack.

All that being said, if I had 8 tuners or less, didn't have a built in CAT5e hardwired network, and it was a normal sized structure I'd have gone the DECA route but I don't so I didn't. 

Don "happy as a pig in slop with what I have at the present" Bolton


----------

